# Annecy sites or Aires around Lake needed



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Heading here and the lake next door in April. 

Wondered if anyone had any recommendations of sites or Aires around. 

Places to visit nearby.

Asci sites book in hand if there are any open over Easter. 

Many thanks as always, 

Mandy


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

There is an Aires in Annecy - beside the lake - 24 hour limit - for stays - parking is free - well sign posted
15 minute walk to the city


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Camping international is my Favorite in Doussard. Not the cheapest but small Friendly and on the lake with a shale/pebble beach.

TM


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we used 'camping le solitaire du lac' small freindly site with lake access and close to the cycle path [dissused railway] which give a nice easy cycle or walk into town. also has a small supermarket close by.
recommend paragliding from the mountains across the lake [with instructor] and boat trip on the lake. the whole area is beautiful.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Mandy,

We quite like Le Belvedere in Annecy, just above the hotel/restaurant.

In spite of being wooded, many pitches have good view over the lake and it's a short walk downhill to the old town.

"Le Belvédère" municipal campsite
8 route du Semnoz
74000 Annecy
tel: 04 50 45 48 30
fax: 04 50 45 55 56
e-mail: [email protected]

Website:
http://en.annecy.eu/index.php?idtf=507


----------



## wray90 (Nov 3, 2008)

We called in for a night last week at the Aire in Annecy on the way back from skiing.
As said before 24hr limit, but one camper had been there longer!
Only 10 spaces, but 1 French camper arrived & parked overnight in the dump point! Two more were also parked at the entrance.
Water and dump is free.
Nice spot, only 100m from lake & a nice walk along lake into Annecy, but I should think it gets busy.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Mandy

I agree with Hurricane Smith / John. "Le Belvédère" municipal campsite is in a great location. We liked it. The lady warden was helpful and friendly. Just remember to bring a torch so you can find your way back after dark - the path is unlit and steep - it takes a lot more than 10 minutes walk to get back! 

Annecy can get quite cold at night in April but this site has a nice heated and well maintained facilities block. It will be warm if fellow campers remember to close the door, of course. :evil: 

No on site service point for MHs as far as I can remember. In low season the snack bar may not be open. There are lots of restaurants within walking distance.

SD


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Motorhomes abandoned all over the place in the summer months!!!. 

There is free parking opposite McDonalds south out of Annecy, We stopped there overnight free for nearly a week last summer. Next to the cycle way to town and a couple of large supermarkets a mile away. 

Look here on Google maps - 45.859644,6.142151 or search McDonalds, Servier.

Packed out in August so there should be no problem when you want to go.

Regards

Dick


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,
we where in annecy,april last year. lovely town. the aire was full, could not get on. following the road round through town,keeping on the lakeside road., you come to a large white impressive looking hotel ???, its the only building on the lake side of the road.

just beyond is a carpark on the left, we stayed on there with 10 other vans ,toilets there view of the lake, on the cycle track, 10 mins walk into town, 


tom


ps avenue du petit-port


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This <<  might be worth considering if you have your bikes with you.

Dave


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Aire near Lake Annecy*

We have stayed on an aire at the south end of the lake. If you follow the D1508 down the west side of the lake and take a country lane on the right just before the main turning for Lathuile village you come to it in about 200 metres. It is on a 'farm' whose principal income seems to be storing caravans in vast barns. 7.5 euros a night which includes a decent WC and hot shower (electricity extra). The field looked a bit damp/soft when we were there so we and a couple of other vans stayed on the hardstanding next to the buildings.

Colin


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

If you want a place on the aire at Annecy get there early! It might not be too bad mid week but the weekends are popular. When we were there it was full by 1pm (off season friday) and at 9am the next morning there were 5 vans shuffling in to take spaces as they were vacated. We ended up with half a dozen vans doing a shuffle round each other on an area the size of a the average back garden being directed in 5 different languages - wish I'd had a camcorder it was priceless, but all very good natured.

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mandy,

We stayed at one of the aires in 2007 (Rue des Marquisats) which has now been moved to Chemin de Colmyre, i've updated the coords in the database entry, looks nice but bound to be popular....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1775

We have also used Camping Lac Bleu a few years ago, its at the southern tip of the lake but very nice and in a much quieter area than Annecy itself. Price will have gone up of course...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=353

http://www.camping-lac-bleu.com/

Also, If you look on Campingcar-infos as theres a few 'aire de stationements' in the area as well, i'd be tempted to use this one if the main aire is full....

http://tinyurl.com/6blyn4z

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their help, I only come on here first thing every morning as off to work very soon. 

Think I better just print off these pages as it give me plenty of options. 

We are taking bikes as we love to cycle places, in a leisurely fashion of course   

Got 14 hours on duty today, sat with 1 lady in her bedroom with no TV or radio so taking my maps and plans with me to look at. 

Have a great day and thanks again. 

Mandy

Is there anything around the lake to the left of Annecy as you look at the map, thought we would have tootle over there too. Also want to do the ride over the ice in Chamonix if anyone has any info on that.


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Annecy*

We stayed at Camping International du Lac Bleu last year. Great site right on the lake but on the other end from Annecy. There is a Water Bus / Ferry that takes you right to the centre of Annecy from (Near) the site.

http://www.camping-lac-bleu.com/gb/annecy/accomodation-campsite-annecy.htm


----------

